# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  REALLY? United Nations Puts Saudi Arabia In Charge Of WOMENS RIGHTS COMMISSION

## sargentodiaz

Absolutely absurd. Another reson to get out of that worthless body. And make them move their headquarters somewhere else than NYC.


_Saudi Arabia was elected via secret ballot in the UN Economic and Social Council to the 45-member UN Commission on the Status of Women last week._


_Twelve other countries were also elected by the council in Geneva to serve for a four-year term, ending in 2022: Algeria, Comoros, the Democratic Republic of the Congo, Ghana, Kenya, Iraq, Japan, South Korea, Turkmenistan, Ecuador, Haiti and Nicaragua._


  _Its absurd, said Hillel Neuer, executive director of UN Watch, which publicized the story on Sunday. Electing Saudi Arabia to protect womens rights is like making an arsonist into the town fire chief, Neuer added._


  _Saudi discrimination against women is gross and systematic in law and in practice. Every Saudi woman must have a male guardian who makes all critical decisions on her behalf, controlling a womans life from her birth until death._


_Only the UN would select a country where women arent even allowed to drive cars to head a commission on this subject._


  More @ http://americanlookout.com/really-un...ts-commission/

----------

Big Bird (04-25-2017),Knightkore (04-25-2017),Madison (04-25-2017),Montana (04-25-2017),Quark (04-25-2017),QuaseMarco (04-25-2017),Rutabaga (04-25-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

Women in KSA are allowed to drive inside large compounds.

----------

Knightkore (04-25-2017),Retiredat50 (04-25-2017),Rickity Plumber (04-25-2017),Rutabaga (04-25-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

Two questions for anyone who has a problem with SA being on this commission.

(1) How many Middle East countries have you lived in?

(2) When was the last time you read an Arab newspaper?

----------

Knightkore (04-25-2017),Retiredat50 (04-25-2017),Rutabaga (04-25-2017)

----------


## MedicineBow

> Women in KSA are allowed to drive inside large compounds.


Such huge strides for women. What's amazing is that one of our posters believes that it's real progress.

----------

Knightkore (04-25-2017),Midgardian (04-25-2017),sargentodiaz (04-25-2017)

----------


## sooda

> Such huge strides for women. What's amazing is that one of our posters believes that it's real progress.


Have you given much thought to women's rights in the US prior to 1950?

----------


## Ginger

:Facepalm:   :Shakeshead:

----------


## sooda

> 


Muslim women had more rights than American or European women.

----------


## Daily Bread

That is the definition of ignorance

----------

Madison (04-25-2017)

----------


## sooda

> That is the definition of ignorance


Particularly in matters of divorce, child support, child custody,  inheritance, buying and selling property.

----------


## JMWinPR

> Have you given much thought to women's rights in the US prior to 1950?


Yep, they voted, drove, built ships, airplanes (and flew 'em) majored in Mrs, raised children, were stay at home moms. In general, ran the home. Today the kids run wild and if they're a two parent family, one of them pays the taxes for the other. Yep, some progress.
Sort of like white men, Indian warriors hunted and fished all day, came home to a clean teepee, ate, then sat around the fire telling lies to each other. And the white man thought he could improve that. Yep, some progress.
"Wanted good woman, able to cook, clean and dig worms. Must be able to clean fish and have boat and motor, please forward picture of boat and motor"

----------

Quark (04-25-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Absolutely absurd. Another reson to get out of that worthless body. And make them move their headquarters somewhere else than NYC.
> 
> 
> _Saudi Arabia was elected via secret ballot in the UN Economic and Social Council to the 45-member UN Commission on the Status of Women last week._
> 
> 
> _Twelve other countries were also elected by the council in Geneva to serve for a four-year term, ending in 2022: Algeria, Comoros, the Democratic Republic of the Congo, Ghana, Kenya, Iraq, Japan, South Korea, Turkmenistan, Ecuador, Haiti and Nicaragua._
> 
> 
> ...


The UN knows exactly what it is doing. 
Systematic control of every global situation at every opportunity. 

The irony is sickening.

----------

Knightkore (04-25-2017),Madison (04-25-2017),Rutabaga (04-25-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Two questions for anyone who has a problem with SA being on this commission.
> 
> (1) How many Middle East countries have you lived in?
> 
> (2) When was the last time you read an Arab newspaper?


Look at the bright side. Toothbrush sales will rise worldwide. Hurry... Buy some stock.

----------

Knightkore (04-25-2017),Madison (04-25-2017),Retiredat50 (04-25-2017)

----------


## Quark

> Absolutely absurd. Another reson to get out of that worthless body. And make them move their headquarters somewhere else than NYC.
> 
> 
> _Saudi Arabia was elected via secret ballot in the UN Economic and Social Council to the 45-member UN Commission on the Status of Women last week._
> 
> 
> _Twelve other countries were also elected by the council in Geneva to serve for a four-year term, ending in 2022: Algeria, Comoros, the Democratic Republic of the Congo, Ghana, Kenya, Iraq, Japan, South Korea, Turkmenistan, Ecuador, Haiti and Nicaragua._
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lot like putting a Hitler type in charge of social justice for Jews.

----------

Knightkore (04-25-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

The world is completely insane.

Beyond, even, what chance, brain infection or widespread drug use would bring.

I'm not a religious person.  I'm a Deist.  But if there's a Satan...Islam has to be his creation and his faith.

I see ZERO attraction to that Stone-Age religion of idiots and inbreds...but it's spreading like wildfire.  And even those not adherant, are tripping over themselves to accommodate it and spread it.

----------

Knightkore (04-25-2017),Madison (04-25-2017),Quark (04-25-2017),Rutabaga (04-25-2017)

----------


## Old Tex

> Have you given much thought to women's rights in the US prior to 1950?


Two questions Sooda. Are you comparing women's rights in the U.S. in the 1950's to the rights they now have in Saudi Arabia? If so the difference is that men weren't allow to cut pieces of their women off. And women were allowed to go outside the house without supervision by a man. That last point might be mute because a woman alone in the U.S. wasn't viewed as an invitation to grope them simply because they were alone & had no rights not to be groped. Was that your point? If not I don't see why you brought it up. If your talking about history why not go back further to the cave man days where in both places women were probably treated the same....as sex objects & (more or less) slaves.

----------

Knightkore (04-25-2017),Madison (04-25-2017),Quark (04-25-2017),Rutabaga (04-25-2017),sargentodiaz (04-25-2017)

----------


## sargentodiaz

> Two questions Sooda. Are you comparing women's rights in the U.S. in the 1950's to the rights they now have in Saudi Arabia? If so the difference is that men weren't allow to cut pieces of their women off. And women were allowed to go outside the house without supervision by a man. That last point might be mute because a woman alone in the U.S. wasn't viewed as an invitation to grope them simply because they were alone & had no rights not to be groped. Was that your point? If not I don't see why you brought it up. If your talking about history why not go back further to the cave man days where in both places women were probably treated the same....as sex objects & (more or less) slaves.


 :Thumbsup20:

----------

Knightkore (04-25-2017),Madison (04-25-2017)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> 


This is an outrage. The UN needs to be simply scrapped. It is a worthless institution.

----------

JustPassinThru (04-25-2017),Knightkore (04-25-2017),Madison (04-25-2017),Quark (04-25-2017),Rutabaga (04-25-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Have you given much thought to women's rights in the US prior to 1950?


If women in Saudi Arabia had half of the rights women in the US did prior to 1950 they would have 10 times the  rights they now have.

What were American women legally barred from doing in 1949 that KSA women had the right to do?

----------

Knightkore (04-25-2017),Quark (04-25-2017),sargentodiaz (04-26-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> Have you given much thought to women's rights in the US prior to 1950?


Well there was no genital mutilation.....women helped make this country what it is.....and helped start this country.....you don't see that in islamist countries.....

----------

Quark (04-25-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Oh wait, I know what right women didn't have in the 1950's!!  I got it, I got it.  They didn't have the right to murder their babies before they were born.  They were denied the Extreme Sacrament of Abortion at that time.

----------

Quark (04-25-2017),Rutabaga (04-25-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

Well.....why not put Charles Manson in charge of America's prisons.....or Gosnell over the care of newborn babies.....

----------

Quark (04-25-2017),QuaseMarco (04-25-2017)

----------


## Sheldonna

> Absolutely absurd. Another reson to get out of that worthless body. And make them move their headquarters somewhere else than NYC.
> 
> 
> _Saudi Arabia was elected via secret ballot in the UN Economic and Social Council to the 45-member UN Commission on the Status of Women last week._
> 
> 
> _Twelve other countries were also elected by the council in Geneva to serve for a four-year term, ending in 2022: Algeria, Comoros, the Democratic Republic of the Congo, Ghana, Kenya, Iraq, Japan, South Korea, Turkmenistan, Ecuador, Haiti and Nicaragua._
> 
> 
> ...


The UN is just another anti-American entity which we give billions of taxpayer dollars to.  It is the very definition of insanity to continue to do so.

----------

Knightkore (04-25-2017),Quark (04-25-2017),QuaseMarco (04-25-2017),Rutabaga (04-25-2017)

----------


## sooda

> Well there was no genital mutilation.....women helped make this country what it is.....and helped start this country.....you don't see that in islamist countries.....


Do you remember dower rights? Do you know what laws were like prior to 1950 concerning divorce and child custody? How about women having credit in their own names?

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Do you remember dower rights? Do you know what laws were like prior to 1950 concerning divorce and child custody? How about women having credit in their own names?


Oh, we are so sorry that we were harsh on women before 1950.  I remember seeing women stoned to death for smoking in public in New Orleans in 1963.  I remember women being lashed for saying Gosh Darn out side of churches.

You have absolutely no sense of proportion do you?  No, women at that time may not have have all of the rights that men enjoyed but they were not in danger of being executed for minor offenses nor were they kept in virtual slavery.   All you are doing is your usual hijacking the thread because someone has pointed out the tyranny of your precious arabs.

By the way dower rights were the right of the widow to at least one third of the property of her late husband and was designed to insure she had an income in the event of his death.  Her own property (and women had the right to own property in their own name) was hers.

----------

Quark (04-25-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> Do you remember dower rights? Do you know what laws were like prior to 1950 concerning divorce and child custody? How about women having credit in their own names?


Well gee.....my grandma grew up okay.  She worked in slaughterhouse.....yes.....meat.....

My great grandma worked with Democrat campaigns.....

What you mention pales in comparison to the kind of atrocities in the mideast including Saudi Arabia.....

----------

Quark (04-25-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-25-2017),Quark (04-25-2017)

----------


## Old Tex

> Do you remember dower rights? Do you know what laws were like prior to 1950 concerning divorce and child custody? How about women having credit in their own names?


Divorce & child custody....The women always got the younger children plus child support plus alimony. But that has more or less continued because only 3% of men get custody of their kid(s) NOW. Plus they pay heaps of child support with no proof needed that the money is spent on the child. In general divorce means that men get SCREWED big time. Oh & after the divorce if the man's pay goes up all the woman has to do it take him back to court. In our sexists society the husband & ex should have equal amounts of money for the kids. So 10 years after a divorce the MAN is still a victim to be taken BACK to court for EVEN MORE MONEY. 

As for credit cards....Women generally didn't work outside the house back then. Do you really think credit cards should be issued in the names of people that don't have an income? How are they expected to pay back what they charged? Heck if you could get credit cards with no income all 4 of our dachshunds would have them. After all they like trips to PetSmart too, why not let them charge stuff. 

Sooda if you really wanted to bring up something good how about men being able to spank or whip their wives back then? That's a real issue.

----------

Quark (04-25-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

Saudi Atrocities Go Unnoticed  by   -- Antiwar.com									

*4. Human rights for Saudi women are among the worst in the world*
Woman are not allowed    “to leave the house, make a purchase, sign any legal document – in fact perform    almost any official action, from agreeing to surgery, to signing up to a class    – without the consent of a guardian, either the husband or the father.” 
 “Yet, even these suffocating measures give only scant impression of the status    of Saudi women in a society where even their court testimony is worth half of    that of a man,” RT reported.
 There are many    other things women in Saudi Arabia are not allowed to do, including: 

Drive a carGo for a swimCompete freely in sportsTry on clothes when shoppingEnter a cemeteryRead an uncensored fashion magazine
According    to the 2013 World Report by Human Rights Watch, “punishment for domestic    violence remain[s] lax [in Saudi Arabia.] The government failed to enact a 2011    draft law to combat violence against women and children. In May, Jeddah’s Summary    Court convicted a man for physically abusing his wife to the point of hospitalization,    but sentenced him to learning by heart five parts of the Qur’an and 100 sayings    of the Prophet Muhammad.”
 In 2014, the World Economics Forum ranked    Saudi Arabia 130 out of 142 countries in its annual report on gender equality.

Global Gender Gap Report 2014 - Reports - World Economic Forum

----------

Quark (04-25-2017),QuaseMarco (04-25-2017)

----------


## sooda

> Divorce & child custody....The women always got the younger children plus child support plus alimony. But that has more or less continued because only 3% of men get custody of their kid(s) NOW. Plus they pay heaps of child support with no proof needed that the money is spent on the child. In general divorce means that men get SCREWED big time. Oh & after the divorce if the man's pay goes up all the woman has to do it take him back to court. In our sexists society the husband & ex should have equal amounts of money for the kids. So 10 years after a divorce the MAN is still a victim to be taken BACK to court for EVEN MORE MONEY. 
> 
> As for credit cards....Women generally didn't work outside the house back then. Do you really think credit cards should be issued in the names of people that don't have an income? How are they expected to pay back what they charged? Heck if you could get credit cards with no income all 4 of our dachshunds would have them. After all they like trips to PetSmart too, why not let them charge stuff. 
> 
> Sooda if you really wanted to bring up something good how about men being able to spank or whip their wives back then? That's a real issue.


From 1900 to 1940 women couldn't get divorces and were always at risk of having their children taken from them by the father.

I didn't say credit cards.. I said credit.. and women couldn't buy or sell property without the express, written permission of their husbands. Probably why there were so many Mexican divorces or Reno, Nevada divorces.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> From 1900 to 1940 women couldn't get divorces and were always at risk of having their children taken from them by the father.
> 
> I didn't say credit cards.. I said credit.. and women couldn't buy or sell property without the express, written permission of their husbands. Probably why there were so many Mexican divorces or Reno, Nevada divorces.


Is the subject about the early 1900's in the USA or TODAY in Saudi Arabia?  You're deflecting AGAIN. The year is 2017. Come back Dorothy.

----------

Knightkore (04-25-2017),Quark (04-25-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

7 shocking facts about Saudi Arabia under âmodernizingâ reign of King Abdullah â RT News

*4. Law: Scimitars and whips*   It may have become almost an online cliché to compare the legal   systems of Saudi Arabia and the Islamic State, but the links   between the two are fundamental. Both use the same   ultra-conservative Hanbali school of jurisprudence, and many of   the IS “judges” are Saudis, due to their familiarity with this   concept of justice. 

Among the punishments distributed is anything from hands and feet   being chopped off for theft, lashes for adultery and other   “social” misdemeanors, to beheading, which can be handed down for   crimes as varied as sedition, carjacking, sorcery and drug   smuggling. 

Eighty-seven people are thought to have been beheaded in 2014,   which is in line with the national average over the past five   years, despite ever-growing external pressure on Saudi Arabia.   Only this month, a video emerged online, showing an executioner   repeatedly hacking away at the neck of a screaming condemned   woman, as people looked on open-mouthed. Unlike solving some of   Saudi Arabia’s deep-seated problems, the curtailing of such   “justice” would have just required one firm intervention from   King Abdullah. It is clear, this was not a priority for him.

----------

Quark (04-25-2017),QuaseMarco (04-25-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

I guess the UN wants ISIS style treatment of women.

Both ISIS and KSA are Wahhabist.

----------

Knightkore (04-25-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> From 1900 to 1940 women couldn't get divorces and were always at risk of having their children taken from them by the father.
> 
> I didn't say credit cards.. I said credit.. and women couldn't buy or sell property without the express, written permission of their husbands. Probably why there were so many Mexican divorces or Reno, Nevada divorces.


Mexican divorces?  Now we're in 1900 to 1940?  WTF?  Okay.....Back To The Future.....2017.  The present.  Saudi Arabia voted as a country for women's rights.  And their practices today?

----------


## Coolwalker

So the fox gets to guard the hen house, brilliant, absolutely brilliant. Not!

----------


## sooda

> Mexican divorces?  Now we're in 1900 to 1940?  WTF?  Okay.....Back To The Future.....2017.  The present.  Saudi Arabia voted as a country for women's rights.  And their practices today?


Look at NY divorce law and SC divorce laws in 1950.

----------


## sooda

> I guess the UN wants ISIS style treatment of women.
> 
> Both ISIS and KSA are Wahhabist.


ISIS came out of Baathist Iraqi Sunnis. They have NOTHING to do with Wahhabis. 

What do you find to be most distinctive about Wahhabis, Mid?

----------


## Knightkore

A Woman Worth Less than a Man in Islam 

*Notes*                 The move to paint Islam as a pioneering force in women's                  rights is a recent one, corresponding with the efforts of Muslim apologists (not                  otherwise known for their feminist leanings) and some Western academics prone to                  interpreting history according to personal preference. In truth, the                  Islamic religious community has never exhibited an interest in expanding                  opportunities for women beyond the family role.

		                The fourth Caliph, who was Muhammad's son-in-law and                  cousin, said just a few years after the prophet's death that _"The entire                  woman is an evil. And what is worse is that it is a necessary evil."_ 

                A traditional Islamic saying is that, _"A woman's heaven                  is beneath her husband's feet."_ One of the world's most                  respected Quran commentaries explains that, _"Women are like cows, horses, and camels, for all are ridden."_ (Tafsir al-Qurtubi)

                The revered Islamic scholar, al-Ghazali, who has been                  called 'the greatest Muslim after Muhammad,' writes that the role of a Muslim                  woman is to _"stay at home and get on with her sewing. She should not go                  out often, she must not be well-informed, nor must she be communicative with her                  neighbors and only visit them when absolutely necessary; she should take care of                  her husband... and seek to satisfy him in everything... Her sole worry should be                  her virtue... She should be clean and ready to satisfy her husband's sexual                  needs at any moment."_ [Ibn Warraq]

                A Yemeni cleric recently                 explained in a                  television broadcast what makes women inferior and unable, say, to                  serve as good witnesses: _"Women are subject to menstruation, when their                  endurance and mental capacity for concentration are diminished. When a woman                  witnesses a killing or an accident, she becomes frightened, moves away, and                  sometimes even faints, and she cannot even watch the incident."_

                During a 2012 talk show on an Egyptian television channel,                  a cleric                                  slammed Christianity - in part for teaching gender equality: _“the                  Christian religion does not differentiate between women and men, but it confirms                  their perfect equality: it gives them an equal share in inheritance, it bans                  divorce, and it bans polygamy.”_

		                In 2014, Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan  		                emphasized that men and women are not equal: _"Our religion has  		                defined a position for women (in society): motherhood."_

                The many opportunities denied women under Islamic law,  from                  equal testimony in court to the simple right to exclude  other wives from                  their marital bed, is very clear proof that women are of  lesser value then men                  in Islam. Muslim women are not even free to marry  outside the faith - and some pay with their lives for doing so.

                Islamic law also specifies that when a woman is murdered by                  a man, her family is owed only half as much "blood money" (diya) as they would be if                  she had been a man. (The life of a non-Muslim is generally assessed at                  one-third).

                Although a man retains custody of his children in the event                  of his wife's death, a non-Muslim woman will automatically lose custody of her                  children in the event of her husband's death unless she converts to Islam or                  marries a male relative within his family. 

		                Contemporary Muslims like to counter that Arabs treated                  women as camels prior to Muhammad. This is somewhat questionable, given that                  Muhammad's first wife was a wealthy woman who owned property and ran a                  successful business prior to ever meeting him.  She was even his boss...                  (although that may have changed after the marriage).  Still, it is                  somewhat telling that Islam's treatment of women can only be defended by                  contrasting it to an extremely primitive environment in which women were  		                said to be non-entities.

                Homa Darabi was a talented physician who took her own life                  by setting herself on fire in a public protest against the oppression of women in                  Islamic Iran. She did this after a 16-year-old girl was shot to death for                  wearing lipstick. In the book, Why We Left Islam, her sister includes a                  direct quote from one of the country's leading clerics:

_"The specific task of women in this society is to marry                  and bear children. They will be discouraged from entering legislative,                  judicial, or whatever careers which may require decision-making, as women lack                  the intellectual ability and discerning judgment required for these careers."_

                Modern day cleric Abu Ishaq al-Huwaini has                                  called for a return of the slave markets, where Muslim men can order                  concubines. In this man's ideal world, _"when I want a sex-slave,                  I go to the market and pick whichever female I desire and buy her."_

                At best, Islam "elevates" the status of a woman to somewhere                  between that of a camel and a man.                  Muhammad captured women in war and treated them as a                  tradable commodity. The "immutable, ever-relevant" Quran explicitly permits                  women to be kept as sex slaves. These are hardly things in which Muslims                  can take pride.

----------

QuaseMarco (04-26-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> Look at NY divorce law and SC divorce laws in 1950.


1950 is NOT 2017

----------

Coolwalker (04-25-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

QuaseMarco (04-25-2017)

----------


## sooda

> A Woman Worth Less than a Man in Islam
> 
> 
> *Notes*
> 
>                  The move to paint Islam as a pioneering force in women's                  rights is a recent one, corresponding with the efforts of Muslim apologists (not                  otherwise known for their feminist leanings) and some Western academics prone to                  interpreting history according to personal preference. In truth, the                  Islamic religious community has never exhibited an interest in expanding                  opportunities for women beyond the family role.
> 
>                         The fourth Caliph, who was Muhammad's son-in-law and                  cousin, said just a few years after the prophet's death that _"The entire                  woman is an evil. And what is worse is that it is a necessary evil."_ 
> 
> ...


Google, "women's rights in Islam" and quit wasting everyone's time.

----------


## Midgardian

> Look at NY divorce law and SC divorce laws in 1950.


Look at Saudi treatment of women in 2017.

----------

Knightkore (04-25-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> Google, "women's rights in Islam" and quit wasting everyone's time.


Do you read Arab newspapers?

----------

Knightkore (04-25-2017),Rutabaga (04-25-2017)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Google, "women's rights in Islam" and quit wasting everyone's time.


What is your problem? Why can't you face the truth? Why do you defend these barbarians? What's wrong with you?

----------

Knightkore (04-25-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> What do you find to be most distinctive about Wahhabis, Mid?


Same thing that I find most distinctive about Muslims.

Terrorism.

----------

Knightkore (04-25-2017)

----------


## sooda

Women's Rights in Islam

Islams Women - Women in Islam

----------


## sooda

More about Women's Rights in Islam

Women  Islamic Pamphlets

----------


## sooda

> Same thing that I find most distinctive about Muslims.
> 
> Terrorism.


Wahhabis aren't terrorists.. They are like Calvanists. So you don't know what makes them distinctive????

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Women's Rights in Islam
> 
> Islams Women - Women in Islam


Bullshit.




> More about Women's Rights in Islam
> 
> Women  Islamic Pamphlets


and more bullshit.

----------


## Midgardian

> Women's Rights in Islam
> 
> Islams Women - Women in Islam


Why should we take seriously a site that has news stories titled:

4 YEARS OLD AND MARRIED IN THE U.S.

EAT MORE CAMEL?

SAUDI: TOP OF HAPPY NATIONS 

????????

http://www.islamtomorrow.com/

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Wahhabis aren't terrorists.. They are like Calvanists. So you don't know what makes them distinctive????


One statement of your is more outrageous than the next.

----------


## Knightkore

> Women's Rights in Islam
> 
> Islams Women - Women in Islam


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

No.....wait.....hold on:




Im a Muslim, a woman and an immigrant. I voted for Trump. - The Washington Post

What worried me the _most_ were my concerns about the  influence of theocratic Muslim dictatorships, including Qatar and Saudi  Arabia, in a Hillary Clinton America. These dictatorships are no  shining examples of progressive society with their failure to offer  fundamental human rights and pathways to citizenship to immigrants from  India, refugees from Syria and the entire class of de facto slaves that  live in those dictatorships.
 We have to stand up with moral courage against not just hate against Muslims, but hate_ by_ Muslims, so that everyone can live with _sukhun_, or peace of mind, I finished in my reflections to the journalist in India.

----------


## Midgardian

> So you don't know what makes them distinctive????


You asked me what_ I_ found most distinctive about Wahhabists.

----------

Knightkore (04-25-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> Wahhabis aren't terrorists.. They are like Calvanists. So you don't know what makes them distinctive????

----------


## sooda

> One statement of your is more outrageous than the next.


Alot of twerps who don't know anything about the Wahhabis think that Muslims in Africa or the US can call themselves Wahhabis.. They aren't. Wahhabis is specific.. 

I lived around them for many, many years. They are modest, conservative, family oriented and kind.

Do you know any Christians who aren't religious fanatics? Well, there are plenty of Muslims who aren't religious fanatics.

----------


## Midgardian

There is another news article on that site titled SEX ABUSE DIVORCE AND RELIGION.

Only in Islam.

----------

Knightkore (04-25-2017)

----------


## sooda

> There is another news article on that site titled SEX ABUSE DIVORCE AND RELIGION.
> Only in Islam.


Muckrakers and people selling yellow journalism could write the same sort of stupid filth about the US.

----------


## Knightkore

> Google, "women's rights in Islam" and quit wasting everyone's time.


There are verses about women's rights, above the notes I posted.....shall I post those?

----------


## Knightkore

> There are verses about women's rights, above the notes I posted.....shall I post those?


*Quran* Quran (4:11)                  - (Inheritance) _"The male shall have the equal of the portion of two females"_                  (see also verse 4:176).                  In Islam, sexism is mathematically established.Quran (2:282)                  - (Court testimony) _"And call to witness, from among your men, two witnesses.                  And if two men be not found then a man and two women."_ Muslim                  apologists offer creative explanations to explain why Allah felt that a man's                  testimony in court should be valued twice as highly as a woman's, but studies                  consistently show that women are actually less likely to tell lies than men,                  meaning that they make more reliable witnesses.
Quran (2:228)                  - _"and the men are a degree above them_ [women]_"_
Quran (5:6)                  - _"And if ye are unclean, purify yourselves. And if ye are sick or on a                  journey, or one of you cometh from the closet, or ye have had contact with                  women, and ye find not water, then go to clean, high ground and rub your faces                  and your hands with some of it"_ Men are to rub dirt on their hands, if                  there is no water to purify them, following casual contact with a woman (such as                  shaking hands).                  
Quran (24:31)                  - Women are to lower their gaze around men, so they do not look them in the eye.                  (To be fair, men are told to do the same thing in the prior verse).
Quran (2:223)                  - _"Your wives are as a tilth unto you; so approach your tilth when or how ye                  will..."_ A man has dominion over his wives' bodies as he does his                  land. This verse is overtly sexual. There is some dispute as to                  whether it is referring to the practice of anal intercourse. If this is what Muhammad meant,                   then it would appear to contradict what he said in                                  Muslim (8:3365).
Quran (4:3)                  - (Wife-to-husband ratio) _"Marry women of your choice, Two or three or four"_                  Inequality by numbers.
Quran (53:27)                  - _"Those who believe not in the Hereafter, name the angels with female                  names."_ Angels are sublime beings, and would therefore be male.
Quran (4:24)                  and Quran                  (33:50) _-_ A man is permitted to take women as sex slaves outside of                  marriage. Note that the verse distinguishes wives from captives (_those                  whom they right hand possesses_).

A Woman Worth Less than a Man in Islam

----------

QuaseMarco (04-26-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

A Woman Worth Less than a Man in Islam 

*Hadith and Sira*                  Sahih Bukhari (6:301) - _"[Muhammad] said, 'Is not the evidence of two women                  equal to the witness of one man?' They replied in the affirmative.                  He said, 'This is the deficiency in her intelligence.'"_

                 Sahih Bukhari (6:301) - continued_ - "[Muhammad said] 'Isn't it true that a                  woman can neither pray nor fast during her menses?' The women replied in the                  affirmative. He said, 'This is the deficiency in her religion.'"_ Allah                  has made women deficient in the practice of their religion as well, by giving                  them menstrual cycles.

Sahih Bukhari (2:28) & Sahih Bukhari (54:464) - Women comprise the majority of Hell's occupants. This                  is important because the only women in heaven mentioned explicitly by Muhammad are the                  virgins who serve the sexual desires of men. (A weak Hadith, _Kanz                  al-`ummal_, 22:10, even suggests that 99% of women go to Hell).

                 Sahih Bukhari (62:81) - _"The Prophet said: "'The stipulations most entitled to                  be abided by are those with which you are given the right to enjoy the (women's)                  private parts (i.e. the stipulations of the marriage contract).'"_ In                  other words, the most important thing a woman brings to marriage is                  between her legs. 

                 Sahih Bukhari (62:58) - A woman presents herself in marriage to Muhammad, but he                  does not find her attractive, so he "donates" her on the spot to another man.

                 Sahih Muslim (4:1039) - _"A'isha said [to Muhammad]: 'You have made us equal to                  the dogs and the asses'"_ These are the words of                  Muhammad's favorite wife, complaining of the role assigned to women under Islam.

                 Abu Dawud (2:704) - _"...the Apostle of Allah (peace_be_upon_him) said:                  When one of you prays without a sutrah, a dog, an ass, a pig, a Jew, a Magian,                  and a woman cut off his prayer, but it will suffice if they pass in front of him                  at a distance of over a stone's throw."_ 

Abu Dawud (2155) - Women                  are compared to slaves and camels with regard to the "evil" in them.

Ishaq 593 - _"As for Ali, he said, 'Women are                  plentiful, and you can easily change one for another.'"_ Ali was raised as a                  son by Muhammad. He was also the 4th caliph. This comment was made                  in Muhammad's presence without a word of rebuke from him.

Ishaq 593 - _"From the captives of Hunayn,                  Allah's Messenger gave [his son-in-law] Ali a slave girl called Baytab and he                  gave [future Caliph] Uthman a slave girl called Zaynab and [future Caliph] Umar                  another." -_ Even in this world, Muhammad treated women like party favors,                  handing out enslaved women to his cronies for sex.

Ibn Ishaq (693) - _"Then the apostle sent Sa-d b.                  Zayd al-Ansari, brother of Abdu'l-Ashal with some of the captive women of Banu                  Qurayza to Najd and he sold them for horses and weapons."_ Muhammad                  traded captured women for horses. 

Al-Tirmidhi 3272 - _"When Allah's Messenger was                  asked which woman was best he replied, 'The one who pleases (her husband)                  when he looks at her, obeys him when he gives a command, and does not go against                  his wishes regarding her person or property by doing anything of which he                  disapproves'."_

Tabari VIII:117 - The fate of more captured farm                  wives, whom the Muslims distributed amongst themselves as sex slaves: _"Dihyah                  had asked the Messenger for Safiyah when the Prophet chose her for himself...                  the Apostle traded for Safiyah by giving Dihyah her two cousins. The women of                  Khaybar were distributed among the Muslims."_

Tabari IX:137 - _"Allah granted Rayhana of the                  Qurayza to Muhammad as booty."_ 

Ishaq 969 - _"Lay injunctions on women kindly, for they are prisoners                 with you having no control of their persons." -_ This same text also says that wives may be beaten for "unseemliness". 

Tabari Vol 9, Number 1754 - _"Treat women                  well, for they are [like] domestic animals with you and do not possess anything                  for themselves."_ From Muhammad's 'Farewell Sermon'.

----------


## Coolwalker

Muslim women have the right to be beaten because their husband is angry, stoned if they have relationships outside of marriage, wear ugly bathrobes (or whatever they are) on the beach, the right to lose everything if divorced (which doesn't even happen in a court), drive in enclosed areas if their husband allows it...oh they have so many wonderful rights. Such a backward bunch of people!

----------

Knightkore (04-25-2017),QuaseMarco (04-26-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> Muckrakers and people selling yellow journalism could write the same sort of stupid filth about the US.


What you call "stupid filth" was on a site that YOU linked to and presumably recommend.

----------

Knightkore (04-25-2017)

----------


## MrMike

Saudi Arabia (KSA) are one of the main pillars that support/fund extremist IslamAholes...

----------

Coolwalker (04-25-2017),Knightkore (04-25-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> What is your problem? Why can't you face the truth? Why do you defend these barbarians? What's wrong with you?


She has been instructed by her husband to do so or be beaten and sent to bed hungry

----------

Knightkore (04-25-2017),Quark (04-25-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> More about Women's Rights in Islam
> 
> Women  Islamic Pamphlets


Yes, that's why I saw so many of them at Boston Children's Hospital wearing black garbage bags as clothes.

They have sooooooooo many rights.

----------

Knightkore (04-25-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Alot of twerps who don't know anything about the Wahhabis think that Muslims in Africa or the US can call themselves Wahhabis.. They aren't. Wahhabis is specific.. 
> 
> I lived around them for many, many years. They are modest, conservative, family oriented and kind.
> 
> Do you know any Christians who aren't religious fanatics? Well, there are plenty of Muslims who aren't religious fanatics.


But they are tribal and will always support those who are fanatics to those outside of the tribe.

----------

Knightkore (04-25-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

OK, once again we have allow sooda to hijack the thread and turn it completely away from the original topic; that a country with an extremely poor track record of allowing women equal rights with men to be in charge of any discussion of equal rights for women.

The topic was how stupid is the United Nations to allow this not debating the obvious truth of women's lack of rights and privileges in Saudi Arabia.

It is quite obvious the United Nations cares little or nothing for human rights or economic freedom and spits in the eye of the United States every opportunity it gets.

----------

Coolwalker (04-25-2017),Knightkore (04-25-2017),Quark (04-25-2017),QuaseMarco (04-26-2017)

----------


## Coolwalker

sooda will always change the subject and talk about the 50's or who she ate dinner with because her parents knew everybody...she is annoying, but actually quite sad...doesn't have a life other than her past (be it true or not).

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-25-2017),Quark (04-25-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> OK, once again we have allow sooda to hijack the thread and turn it completely away from the original topic; that a country with an extremely poor track record of allowing women equal rights with men to be in charge of any discussion of equal rights for women.
> 
> The topic was how stupid is the United Nations to allow this not debating the obvious truth of women's lack of rights and privileges in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> It is quite obvious the United Nations cares little or nothing for human rights or economic freedom and spits in the eye of the United States every opportunity it gets.


Islamism Grows Stronger at the United Nations :: Middle East Quarterly

*Conclusion*

 The new rules of conduct being imposed by the OIC, and acceded to by  other states, give those who claim to represent Islam an exceptional  status at the United Nations that has no legal basis and no precedent;  it therefore gives ample reason for apprehension. Will a prohibition of  discussion about certain political aspects of Islam become generally  accepted at the United Nations and beyond, contradicting "the right to  freedom of opinion and expression" promised by Article XIX of the  Universal Declaration of Human Rights? Unless farsighted states, both  Muslim and non-Muslim, make it their business to assert and reassert the  need for freedom of speech, this precious liberty is at risk of being  eroded throughout the system of international organizations.

{We knew about the islamic hold for decades.}

Muslim-Majority Countries | Pew Research Center

Record Number of Islamic Nations, Fewer â€˜Freeâ€™ Countries, Coming to U.N. Human Rights Council

EDITORIAL: The United (Muslim) Nations? - Washington Times

The proposed language discusses the Sept. 11, 2001 jihadist attacks on  America, not to condemn them but to call attention to “the ethnic and  religious profiling of Muslim minorities” that allegedly took place  afterwards, which was part of a purported “intensification of the  overall campaign of defamation of religions and incitement to religious  hatred in general.” It claims, “Islam is frequently and wrongly  associated with human rights violations and terrorism and, in this  regard, regrets the laws or administrative measures specifically  designed to control and monitor Muslim minorities.”

{The United Nations has become a kind of global enforcement of islamists.....again we've KNOWN this for decades......why the HELL aren't we kicking them out?  Some things don't need negotiations.  They stand for islam and islamic atrocities.....they have no place on United States soil.  EVER.}

----------

QuaseMarco (04-26-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

QuaseMarco (04-26-2017)

----------


## Quark

> The world is completely insane.
> 
> Beyond, even, what chance, brain infection or widespread drug use would bring.
> 
> I'm not a religious person.  I'm a Deist.  But if there's a Satan...Islam has to be his creation and his faith.
> 
> I see ZERO attraction to that Stone-Age religion of idiots and inbreds...but it's spreading like wildfire.  And even those not adherant, are tripping over themselves to accommodate it and spread it.


But Islam fills the void of rigid and inflexible law. Wish I had thought of it but you beat me to it.

----------

Knightkore (04-25-2017)

----------


## Quark

> OK, once again we have allow sooda to hijack the thread and turn it completely away from the original topic; that a country with an extremely poor track record of allowing women equal rights with men to be in charge of any discussion of equal rights for women.
> 
> The topic was how stupid is the United Nations to allow this not debating the obvious truth of women's lack of rights and privileges in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> It is quite obvious the United Nations cares little or nothing for human rights or economic freedom and spits in the eye of the United States every opportunity it gets.


The US made the UN and it's time for the US to unmake the UN.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-25-2017),Knightkore (04-25-2017),sargentodiaz (04-26-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Yes it is but I believe that will never happen because both Republicans and Democrats want one world government.  Of course they want to be in charge of that government but that is another story isn't it?

----------

Knightkore (04-25-2017),Quark (04-25-2017)

----------


## Old Tex

> From 1900 to 1940 women couldn't get divorces and were always at risk of having their children taken from them by the father.
> I didn't say credit cards.. I said credit.. and women couldn't buy or sell property without the express, written permission of their husbands. Probably why there were so many Mexican divorces or Reno, Nevada divorces.


Women are "at risk" to having their children taken from them now by the father. BUT it doesn't happen often just like in the past it didn't happen often. As for not saying credit cards, saying credit, well they still didn't have an income PLUS back then credit at stores was basically the same thing as credit cards now because there weren't any (or many) credit cards out there. Most stores now don't have credit ACCOUNTS, they have credit cards. Same-Same. Knowing how to split hairs isn't making your point or winning the discussion. 
Pick some other points.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-25-2017),Knightkore (04-25-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> The US made the UN and it's time for the US to unmake the UN.


Alger Hiss made the UN.

The UN has always been a communist front.

----------

Knightkore (04-25-2017),Rutabaga (04-25-2017)

----------


## Montana

Imagine that ?


> Absolutely absurd. Another reson to get out of that worthless body. And make them move their headquarters somewhere else than NYC.
> 
> 
> _Saudi Arabia was elected via secret ballot in the UN Economic and Social Council to the 45-member UN Commission on the Status of Women last week._
> 
> 
> _Twelve other countries were also elected by the council in Geneva to serve for a four-year term, ending in 2022: Algeria, Comoros, the Democratic Republic of the Congo, Ghana, Kenya, Iraq, Japan, South Korea, Turkmenistan, Ecuador, Haiti and Nicaragua._
> 
> 
> ...

----------

Knightkore (04-25-2017)

----------


## Madison

I think sooda really should move at SA at Chop Chop square
go ssssouda go..that`s your dream come true
take a flight..and go, only one way ticket! Ciao!

speech-bubble-bye-smiley-emoticon (1).jpg

----------

Knightkore (04-25-2017),sargentodiaz (04-26-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Have you given much thought to women's rights in the US prior to 1950?


67 years ago?

when you were just a teenager?

no,,,why would it matter now?

western females are the most pampered, coddled and privileged humans on the planet...now,,today..here..

----------

Knightkore (04-26-2017),Madison (04-26-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Do you remember dower rights? Do you know what laws were like prior to 1950 concerning divorce and child custody? How about women having credit in their own names?


do you know tomatoes are often mistaken for a vegetable?

whens the last time you planted one?

----------

Knightkore (04-26-2017),Madison (04-26-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Women's Rights in Islam
> 
> Islams Women - Women in Islam


go there soda,,knock your lights out...

----------

Knightkore (04-26-2017),Madison (04-26-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> The US made the UN and it's time for the US to unmake the UN.


AMERICAN LEFTISTS made, and pushed, the UN.  It was a DIRECT offspring of Woodrow Wilson's League of Nations...the thought being, with the hunger for peace after the war, AND WITH ITS OWN ARMY...Wilson's One-Government Utopia could FINALLY work.

And it may, yet - not the way we'd want it; but to force its will on us.  Just as liberals, then and now, want.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (04-26-2017),Knightkore (04-26-2017),Madison (04-26-2017)

----------


## Madison

Liberal idiocy
running-lol.gif

----------


## Midgardian

> AMERICAN LEFTISTS made, and pushed, the UN.  It was a DIRECT offspring of Woodrow Wilson's League of Nations...the thought being, with the hunger for peace after the war, AND WITH ITS OWN ARMY...Wilson's One-Government Utopia could FINALLY work.
> 
> And it may, yet - not the way we'd want it; but to force its will on us.  Just as liberals, then and now, want.


Leftists then and now are Marxists. 

The liberal agenda is communism all wrapped up in shiny paper.

Its just as ugly on the inside as Marxism has always been.

----------


## Old Tex

Seems to me that conservatives should support this. After all when they examine our country they would probably suggest taking the vote away from women. Democrats depend on the little old lady that doesn't know how business (or the world) works vote. (wink).

(Smart conservative women could always pretend to be illegal & vote that way). We know that the illegal vote will ALWAYS be there. wink

----------

